# Large Carolina Skiff question.



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I see the crab guys using them back in the basins I play in.
They get plenty shallow. Tough too, from seeing how those hulls get abused.
The bigger the boat, the better the ride, guides use them for inshore and offshore work.
Not the greatest poling hull...


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

thanks Brett. I definitely don't plan on poling much, unless I get stuck. lol. I'm more of a trolling motor/drift fisherman. I have buddies with T-skiffs so they can pole when I fish with them. haha. You think I can still get out there for some kings out of Miami in maybe 2-3 ft seas? I do it now in my 15.5 Baycraft.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I had a 1999 24ft DLX with huge front casting deck with 2 livewells, center console with 4 batteries, huge rear deck with dry storge and 25 gallons of fuel tank powered by 2001 115hp yamaha 4-stroke with Hydraulic jackplate and 4 blade yamaha propeller.

It was a huge freakin boat with tons of room to spare. I usually bring 5-9 friends with me to hang out and fish and still draft around 6-8 inches of water fully loaded.

It's gets up on plane pretty quick with almost no bow rise when it's fair light loaded with 2-3 people. If 5-8 people with coolers and camping gear...it's takes some time to get up on plane but doesn't matter how u load the CS up and still runs really shallow.

I can run around 14" of water on plane with motor jacked all the way up but not the shallowest running boat.

The ride on the boat is great on smooth water and 1-2 ft chop but when it's worst than 1-2ft chop then u will get plenty of spray on the water and get wet.

I can top out 42 MPH light loaded and 35-37 MPH fully loaded. The 24ft carolina skiff can stay plane better in low speed (18 MPH or more) better 21ft IMHO.....

I had try it in offshore in calm days up to 35 Miles out but I wouldn't not recommend if the weather changes and then prepare for the worst.

It's a great boat for hang out with friends at the beach, fishing across the flats, and cruising around.

Good luck......


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

great info dude. thanks a lot. I'm thinking more towards the DLV series to help cut the chop, and between 19-22 depending on price of course. 24 ft. is a monster. haha.


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

I do not run the CS but do own a 20' CC Sundance skiff, very similer to CS DLX you are considering. 
Pros: They plain  easily, economical to run especially with a mid size 4 stroke., very stable to fish out of! and get pretty shallow but can also take you near shore quite easily and safely as they have pretty high sides to them.
Cons: wet, rough ride in moderate to heavy chop,  Poling?  What poling they slide around like a stick of butter in a hot pan ;D Honestly on a calm smooth day they can be poled somewhat reasonably.  With the high sides or freeboard they do catch alot of wind and can be tough to troll a drift in the wind.
All in all I do love the boat for its intended purposes.  It gets me bluewater safely, and gets pretty darn skinny, I have not needed to get anywhere it would not go.  and is very tough and durable.     
I own the Sundance because I got a deal I could not refuse.  I was going to get a CS DLV20 origianally.  Tried a dlv20 and will say I liked it alot and yes I believe it even poled better with the V bottom.  Hope this helps a little.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

more than a little, that helps a lot. thanks amigo. I hear you on the conditions. I don't want to fish in more than 2-3 anyway regardless of what boat I'm in. I'm not big into bluewater, but it would be nice to get dolphin if the day is right, and be comfortable.


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

We like near shore beach fishing primarily if and when we leave the IRL Flats. But it should easily serve near shore for dolphin as I believe where you are is pretty short run to gulf stream for you. If I were to do again would probably get CS DLV20 if prices similer.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I was told by a guy whose brother-in-law owns one that the V series is actually wetter of a ride than the standard flat front. I thought it was weird, too, but that's what he said, from experience.

And running in 14" of water is plenty shallow. I estimated that my J16 would run in 8" or so how I had it set up. I decided to actually do some measurements to see...

With my cavitation plate set 2" above the bottom of the boat, the bottom of the skeg is 10" below the bottom. And I was cavitating...I lowered the JP 0.5" and that puts me running through about 10.5". Plenty skinny...if you're running through that regularly, you've got some balls.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

so is it possible to have a jp on one of these bigger skiffs, and a short shaft motor and have no problem running? Many of the areas I fish, I have to cross large flats like those in South Biscayne Bay. I definitely don't want to leave any marks on the sea grass. I'm gussing I would need to be able to run in at least 1 ft without hitting bottom. I see how the design of the DLV may possibly create more splash. I will have to try both. I've got nothing against the flat bottom either, though I like my bottoms round.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> though I like my bottoms round.


Don't we all?

Haha I think a setup like Blake (whitesnook) had sounds perfect for what you want.

Another option is to restore an old Aquasport 22-2 flatback and slap a Port-a-bracket or whatever they are called on it. I've seen a Dorado 23 (essentially the same thing as an Aquasport) with a Port-a-whatever run through stuff an ECC boat was scared to go through. And, set up right, they draw 10-12 inches of water. They'll take a chop way better than a CS DLX, too. I'm not sure how much the investment would be, however. Probably $20K with a new motor (150 4 stroke) and completely restored.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah, but that a lot of mula. I'm still giving it thought. Maybe a used Hewes or Mako will also serve well and not get me wet. I'm sure I'll give up 2-6 inches in draft, but hey, I have friends with tunnels. ha!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have several larger boats like that. None are CS or name brands, all custom made. They range from 18' to 26'. They all have flat bottoms and were designed to carry huge loads and the big one I have a permanent blind built and is capable of hunting 6 people.

By no means are they a great ride and you have to decide what is important to you. If you want a smooth ride then you need a V bottom. Want to float skinny, then lighten the load. With lighter loads comes bumpier rides. And so forth.

Here is my suggestion. If you are planning on taking several passengers at a time and want to head out to bigger water then get a sizeable boat. You as the captain need to know the limitations of the boat and to operate it safely and responsibly. If the boat you choose drafts 10" at rest then you should have approxiamtely 18" running so you don't destroy the grass with the prop wash.

No matter what boat you choose...plan on getting wet - it's a package deal.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Just test ride the CS 24DLX and see how you like it.  Those with a tower seem pretty sweet.  Like DuckNut said, plan on getting wet.  I haven't been boating for long, at all, but my saying has been: "if you don't wanna get wet, don't get on the water!"

Here's a cool one I found:

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2005-Carolina-Skiff-24-DLX-96224864


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

I appreciate the input. You guys are right. I need to do some test runs before I can come to any conclusions. and with this weather, I might as well do the runs now!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I saw a SICK 24DLX with a tower, Port-a-bracket, and Zuki 140 with low water pickup today. That thing would run skinnier than my skiff. He uses it in the waters around Homosassa and always brings a bunch of people with him (more than enough room for 5+ people). I think you should seriously consider one of these boats. They are sexy set up right.


----------

